# مشروع طائره تحكم عن بعد



## محمد ناوا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اخوتي المهندسين كنت قد عرضت عليكم فكرة مشروعي هذا من قبل والان وبعد ان قطعت تقريبا نصف المشوار وقد قمت بتصميم وتصنيع الهيكل تبقى لي فقط منظومة التحكم عن بعد واليكم مواصفات طائرتي اتمنى ان تساعدوني في معرفة مواصفات منظومة التحكم المناسبه لطائرتي :
Estimated weigth = 1.4 Ib 
Range = 10000 ft
Max velocity = 91 ft\s
Take off velocity = 49 ft\s
stalling velocity = 39 ft\s
cruise velocity = 69 ft\s
rate of climb =10 ft\s
altitude =1000 ft 
endurance = 30 min

وجزاكم الله خيرا

صورة الطائره


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي المهندس/ محمد
شرفت القسم بمشاركتك الرائعة
أتمنى الإستمرار معنا وسنوافيكم قريباً بمعلومات عن منظومة التحكم عن بعد
وفقك الله في مشروعك​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق واستمر فى هذه


----------



## محمد ناوا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي المهندس/ محمد
> شرفت القسم بمشاركتك الرائعة
> ...


 اخي المهندس سامح
جزاك الله عني كل الخير وانت تنقل علمك وتجاربك لتفيد بها عالمنا العربي 
وانا في انتظارك 
دمت بود


----------



## محمد ناوا (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> اتمنى لك التوفيق واستمر فى هذه


شكرا لك اخ احمد 
وماتوفيقي الا بالله


----------



## محمد العرقي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*من البداية إلى التحليق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس/ محمد
اليك هذا الشرح وليقرأه الجميع ولنفهمه سويا
1- ملخص لكل من يشرع في عمل طيران بتحكم عن بعد​In a perfect world the best and smartest way to learn is to locate an RC flying club or find someone who already knows how to fly RC and have them teach you to fly with a buddy box.
However, some folks may not live near a club or know any anyone in their area that fly RC. If this is _your_ case all is not lost! Many people teach themselves to fly with smaller relatively inexpensive park flyers. Just make sure the plane you get has plenty of spare parts available as the first few flights tend to be a little rocky!
It's not really a good idea to try and teach yourself to fly with a larger more powerful airplane such as one powered by a glow engine.

​*What's a good first RC Airplane?*

Regardless of whether you're getting help or learning on your own, the best RC Airplane for a beginner should be stable, self correcting, and forgiving. In other words, don't go out and buy an RC Jet as your first plane or any other highly unstable aerobatic plane when your just learning how to fly RC planes. This is a very common mistake made by many beginners. But you're smarter than that!
A glow powered RC trainer airplane is a good choice if you have an experienced RC pilot at your disposal. Trainers are generally larger and much more powerful than park flyers and they need a larger area to fly safely. These guys can do some major damage if crashed into something or someone. So I urge you not to try to teach yourself how to fly RC planes with a glow powered trainer. It's just not safe... 
Park flyers are perfect for teaching yourself to fly RC. Their relatively small size allow them to be flown safely at the local park or even your backyard if it's large enough. Made from plastic or foam, they are generally much more durable than larger trainers constructed of balsa wood.

​*How Airplanes Work*

In order to learn how to fly RC planes, you have to understand how an airplane works. Get familiar with the different parts of an airplane and what they do.
Make sure you know how an airplane gets off the ground and how the how an airplane is controlled when it's flying

​*How to work the transmitter*



Get familiar with the basic RC airplane controls of the transmitter. The transmitter sends a signal to the receiver inside the airplane which in turn controls every function and control surface just as a pilot would in a real airplane.

Depending on where you live, the controls of the transmitter may be set up a little differently. Transmitter mode 2 is what most people use in the United States. Find out the difference between transmitter mode 1 and mode 2 

*Invest in a Sim*

RC Flight simulators are worth their weight in gold in my opinion. The physics and graphics of the latest generation of sims is really astonishing. They're about as close to flying the real thing as it gets, except when you crash you don't cry!



​The hardest part when learning how to fly RC airplanes (at least it was the hardest part for me) is training your brain to react correctly when your model is flying towards you because everything seems backwards! A simulator is perfect for etching this into your brain without tearing up your airplane.
A sim is not only for beginners. I've been flying RC for many years and Santa just brought me a new one last Christmas. It allows me to sharpen my flying skills and practice new maneuvers without putting my airplane at risk. It's also great to be able to fly when the weather is nasty outside. Long winters in the Midwest!


​*Find a Club*

Simply put, RC airplane clubs are awesome. Where else can you hang out with a bunch of like minded RC addicts with a bunch of cool toys on a sunny Saturday afternoon? You get to meet a bunch of cool people, see tons of cool planes, and you learn a lot from the more experienced pilots.
If you plan to learn how to fly with a glow powered or powerful electric plane, then joining a club is almost a necessity. An instructor at the local club will be more than happy to take your new plane up with you on the *buddy box*. He will even take it off and land it for you the first couple of times to make sure you don't demolish your brand new airplane!
so what's a buddy box? A buddy box is a training system where you use a transmitter that is plugged into the instructor's transmitter. The instructor can override you and take control of the airplane at any time. So if you panic and freak out he simply takes over your plane and prevents a crash. It's a pretty slick set up.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

2- التعريف بالترددات وكيفية استخدامها في الارسال والإستقبال​*What is a channel?*

Two radio controlled airplanes can not operate on the exact same frequency at the same time. The receivers in both airplanes would be getting signals from both transmitters. That leads to a pile of balsa scraps in a hurry!
​



For this reason the RC frequencies, designated for RC aircraft, have been divided into 50 designated frequency bands within the 72MHz range. It is much easier to assign each of these 50 frequency bands a reference number instead of having to reference the entire 5 digits. These reference numbers are called *channels*.


Don't be intimidated by all of these numbers. If you decide to get an FM transmitter all you have to know is what channel your radio uses. This is simply a two digit number between 11 and 60 and is labeled on the back of your radio.



This can be confusing because each function that a transmitter performs is also called a *channel*. So the word channel means two different things: 

Specific transmitter function
Frequency the transmitter is utilizing
​

Back to Top 


*RC Frequencies at the Airfield*

Flying clubs consist of tons of people that are just as excited about flying their airplanes as you are. So how do you know if someone else at the airfield is using the same RC frequency that your airplane uses?


Every club has a frequency board. The frequency board system at each club varies in detail but all accomplish the same thing. A frequency board is a designated place at the flying field where every pilot MUST clearly communicate to everyone what frequency they are using.
















At my club there is a board with 50 card holding slots. Every pilot is required to put their AMA card in the slot that corresponds to their frequency (channel). There are also 50 cloths pins numbered 11 - 50. After the pilot leaves his card in the appropriate slot he takes the cloths pin with his channel number and clips it to his transmitter antenna.


Every pilot must check the frequency board before turning on his transmitter. If a card is in the slot for his frequency he knows who it is because this person's name will be on the AMA card. Most everyone is more than happy to take turns using the frequency.


This system has double protection. The pilot MUST have the cloths pin and have his card in the appropriate slot before turning on his radio. If a pilot breaks these rules, even if on accident, and causes another airplane to crash then they are held responsible for the cost of replacing the airplane they destroyed. Some of the airplanes I've seen at my club probably cost more than my car! So you must ALWAYS follow the frequency board procedure with no exceptions!

Back to Top





*<H2>Changing Your Frequency*

</H2>Have you bought a radio system only to realize there are 10 other people at your club with the same frequency! While most pilots are more than happy to share the RC frequencies pin with you, this is still a pain in the butt! It is much more enjoyable when you don't have to worry about handing the frequency pin back and forth like its a baton in a relay race. If your transmitter has a plug-in module you are in luck!

​
*Changing Transmitter Frequency*




Transmitters and receivers have what are called crystals. The crystal determines what channel the system uses. Both the transmitter and receiver crystals must be of the same channel. It is against FCC regulations (against the law!) to replace the crystal in a transmitter. But it is NOT illegal to replace a plug-in module that contains the crystal. If your radio has an RF plug-in module you can simply pop it out and replace it with a module of a different channel. 




​
Some higher end transmitters have what are called synthesized RF modules. With a synthesized module such as this Futaba 9C/9CS you can simply turn the dials on the module to choose any channel you want!


If your radio does not have a plug-in module than you would have to send the radio back to the manufacture to have the crystal changed.






*Changing Receiver Frequency*





Once you've changed the transmitter's crystal all you have to do is replace the receiver's crystal so that both are using the same RC frequencies or channels. Simple right? Well, it's almost that easy. There are a few things that you need to check before going out and buying a crystal.



*Positive-Negative Shift*
If you live in North American you need to make sure the transmitter and receiver uses the same "shift". The transmitter could be positive shift or negative shift. An FM radio control transmitter uses two RC frequencies. The two RC frequencies are the carrier frequency (frequency corresponding to the channel) plus 0.005 MHz, and carrier frequency minus 0.005 MHz. So a channel 43(72.650 MHz)transmitter transmits on both 72.655 MHz and 72.645 MHz. With PPM one frequency stands for pulse on, the other frequency stands for pulse off. With PCM one frequency represents a zero, the other frequency represents a one. Positive shift is when the carrier plus 0.005 MHz represents a pulse on. Negative shift is when the carrier minus 0.005 MHz represents a pulse one. Other than that there is no difference. 



All you really need to know is that Airtronics and JR use positive shift RC frequencies. Futaba and Hitec use negative shift RC frequencies. For a transmitter and receiver to be compatible they have to be of the same channel and shift.



Instead of bouncing back and forth between two RC frequencies to represent pulse on or pulse off, AM radios only have one frequency. Frequency on represents pulse on, frequency off represents pulse off. For this reason you don't have to worry about shift with AM radios.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

3-كيفية التحكم في حركة الطائرة بأسطح التحكم والتي يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق جهاز راديو ثلاثي او رباعي الموجة:-​​*RC Airplane Controls*

The number of RC airplane controls, or functions, depends on how many channels the radio system has. Think of a channel as a specific function or task performed by the radio system.
Generally speaking, each servo plugged into the receiver requires one channel. Don't get *"function"* channels confused with *"frequencies."*
​A number is designated to the frequency that the transmitter is using. This is also called a channel.
Are you confused yet? After reading through this page it will all make sense...


​*Three Channel Transmitters*

The most basic airplane, with no ailerons, needs a *3-channel radio* in order to control the throttle, rudder, and elevator.




​Most often, the _pitch_ and *turning* is controlled by the same stick. A *3-channel radio* will have the elevator and rudder_(or ailerons)_ on the right stick and throttle on the left stick. The left stick is replaced with a slider to control the throttle on some radios.





​*Transmitters with Four or More Channels*

Ailerons really bring an airplane to life because they allow the airplane to roll. Most everyone that is serious about this hobby flies planes with ailerons. For this reason I want to focus our discussion of RC airplane controls on four channel radios.
A radio with four or more channels will have elevator/aileron control on the right stick and throttle/rudder control on the left stick. The ailerons are the primary turning control for an airplane with ailerons.








​The radio above is a 6-channel radio. I have this radio. It takes four channels to fly the plane, which leaves two channels open for using flaps, retractable landing gear, or anything that requires a servo.
Lets take a closer look at RC airplane controls and how the airplane responds to the movement of the transmitter sticks. The images below coincide with a Mode 2 transmitter. Follow this link to learn the difference between mode 1 and mode 2 RC airplane controls.



​




 

*Elevator* 
Pulling the right stick back makes the elevator raise up. Pushing the left stick forward makes the elevator go down.
Keep an eye on the elevator *(highlighted yellow)*.
When the *elevator* goes up it causes the airplane to *pitch* up.
When the elevator goes down it causes the airplane to *pitch* down.












*Ailerons* 
​Moving the right stick to the right makes the *aileron* on the right wing raise. At the same time it makes the *aileron* on the left wing to lower.
This makes the airplane *roll* to the right.
​
Moving the right stick to the left makes the *aileron* on the left wing raise. At the same time it makes the *aileron* on the right wing lower. This makes the airplane *roll* to the left.

​Keep an eye on the ailerons *(highlighted yellow)*. When the position of the *ailerons* change the airplane will *roll*.
Notice that the stick appears to be moving in the opposite direction of the roll. This is because the airplane is coming towards you, so it _looks_ backwards. This is called *control reversal*.
Training your brain to think backward to move the RC airplane controls in the correct directions when the airplane is coming towards you is the single most challenging aspect of learning to fly RC airplanes. This becomes second nature with time.

















*Rudder* 
​Pushing the left stick right makes the *rudder* go right. Pushing the left stick left makes the *rudder* go left.
Keep an eye on the rudder *(highlighted yellow)*.
When the *rudder* goes right it causes the airplane to *yaw* to the right. When the *rudder* goes left it causes the airplane to *yaw* to the left.
When the airplane is flying towards you, the RC airplane controls seem to be backwards.
Just like the ailerons, you will get used to this control reversal over time.











*Throttle* 

Pushing the left stick forward will increase the speed of the engine or motor. This will increase the thrust</B>. Pulling the stick backwards will decrease the speed of the engine. This will decrease the *thrust*.
If your airplane has an engine then moving the left stick forward or backwards moves a servo that is connected to the engine's carburetor.
If your airplane has an electric motor then moving the left stick forward or backwards controls an _electronic speed controller(ESC)_ that controls the speed of the electric motor.




​
*Flaps* 

The flaps are generally controlled by a knob near the top of the transmitter. The flap control is proportional. The distance the flaps move is directly proportional to how much you turn the knob.




*Retractable Landing Gear* 
​The landing gear is controlled by a switch near the top of the transmitter. Flipping the switch will the landing gear to either raise or lower. These _miscellaneous_ RC airplane controls can be switched around to various switches and knobs by plugging the servos into different slots of the transmitter.

​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (14 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ


----------



## ahmedwii (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع جميل ومجهود مقدر اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة معلش مبعرفش اترجم بالعربي كويس بس لقيت ده افضل شرح
بس لو سمحتم بدون اي احراج اللي فيه جمله مش داخله دماغة يقول ونفهمها مع بعض
وأكيد فيه حاجات انا فهمهما غلط وأكيد هافهمها صح منكم
وبالتالي نساعد بعضنا​


----------



## محمد ناوا (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم
الاخ المهندس: سامح
شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك المقدر 
حقيقه افدتني افاده كبيره 
لكن ما اود ان اعرفه كيفية الحصول على هذا الجهاز وكيفية تركيبه في الطائره علما باني من السودان فما اقرب مكان يمكنني الحصول عليه وما تكلفته الكليه بالتقريب 
دمت بود
*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مهندس/ محمد
لكل دولة قوانينها فابحث عن ذلك في نوادي الطيران أولا وستعرف من أين يحصلون عليها وإن لم يكن هناك نوادي طيران فاستعلم إذا كان بإمكانك إستيراده من الخارج و جهاز إرسال موجات الراديو وهو الذي تمسكه بيدك للتحكم بالطائرة وقطعة الإستقبال بالطائرة والتي تستقبل الإشارات من الجهاز بيدك لتعطي الأوامر للسيرفو لتحريك أسطح التحكم بالطائرة​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (16 أكتوبر 2011)

وعليك بمتابعة هذا الموضوع وقرآته فسيفيدك كثيرا
وقد نستطيع تجميع هذا الجهاز محليا في بلدك
وهو مشروع لتركيب وتجميع جهاز اللاسلكي للتحكم بالطائرات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57384​


----------



## محمد ناوا (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا مهندس سامح على المعلومات القيمه *
*علمت انه لاتوجد نوادي طيران وان هناك بعض الصعوبات في دخوله الى السودان ولكن يمكن ان يدخل فقط بنقصني ان اعرف الاسعار واقرب دوله يمكنني الشراء منها*
*دمت بود*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
يمكنك معرفة الأسعار من على الإنترنت من شركات بيع تلك القطع وما أكثرها
كما يمكنك طلبها أيضا بالشراء عن طريق النت وستصلك إلى بلدك​


----------



## mohamd.gamr (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكله*

ماهي احسن طريقه لمعرفه اللغه الانجليزيه


----------



## محمد ناوا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخوه المهندسين
الاخ المهندس سامح 
السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
بعد توفيق الله عز وجل ومجهودات بعض الاخوه تحصلنا على منظومة التحكم بالاضافه الى المحرك والان لدينا بعض التعديلات على الهيكل نسبة لعدم متانته في بعض الاجزاء علما بانه مصنوع كليا من الفلين ونريد الان ان ندعمه بالخشب (موسكي)في بعض المناطق مثلا :wing attachment, landing gear attachment ولكن لم نجد ماده لنلصق بها الفلين والخشب لانهما لا يلصقان بالمواداللاصقه العاديه اتمنى ان اجد منكم الافاده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​أخي المهندس محمد ناوا
اسعدتنا كثيرا بذلك الإنجاز واللهم وفقكم في إتمامه
ولكن لي رجاء بخصوص شرح كيف حصلت على منظومة التحكم والمحرك
وكيف تناسبوا مع مواصفات الطائرة
ليستفيد الجميع​


----------



## محمد ناوا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ المهندس سامح
اعتذر عن شرح كيفية الحصول على المنظومه
ولكن قمت بارسال مواصفات الطائره متكامله ملا الوزن الكلي ومواصفات الاداء والحجم ومعلومات متكامله عن التصميم الى الجهه التي قامت بارسال المنظومه


----------

